# Lizard 2.0 - a little reptile in FR-4 and Carbon Fiber



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi slingshot enthusiasts!

I want to show you the latest addition to the Lizard family. The shape is still the same, but I wanted to add an integrated clip system for flats and an invisible lanyard attachment system, inspired by a friend.

So this is the result - 4 layers of black and red FR-4 covered with 2 layers of carbon fiber and finished with CA. The little lizard on the fork is engraved and filled with silver colored resin.

I did not cut the clips, as the complete top plate is removable anyway. The needed allen wrench is integrated and is held by a little magnet.

Currently it is banded up with black 66fit latex for 8 mm steel. I like that stuff a lot! Very responsive!

The features are difficult to explain with words, but a few pictures and a little video may help.






Thanks for stopping by! I hope you like it!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Super cool!!! Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome!

Stunning work! Love the stealth attachment methods!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Perfection!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Really pretty, and I love that place where u take pictures


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Flicks,

That thing is sexy! I love the on-board hex key. :thumbsup:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

fantastic idea and execution :wub:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Like a Ferrari... sleek, well designed, well built, coveted by millions!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Take all the above and repeat. Love it!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Woooaaah!!!!!! That is super-duper awesomeness~! I extremely dig the idea on removing the topplate of an pfs for changing bands! Flicks i want one! 
She is so beautiful and well crafted, i cant wait to touch it on the next gathering *___* but i really would not shoot it, because i could not face a forkhit without hurting myself afterwards hahah
i hope everything is all right my Friend, wish you only the best


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have no words.... Wow doesn't begin to cover it but I don't know what else to say... Truly outstanding, a good contestant for slingshot of the year if you ask me.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

just wonderful man. I can only imagine the time you spent lying in bed, puzzling over how to get the wrist strap and built-in hex wrench parts just right. you must feel like a total champ having that thing come to life! and you are!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Cool!  I like it  Looks so sleek all put together. Also should help reduce hand slap with the bands coming out right at the top.  Well done


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Now that is slick, what a creative mind you have


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well done indeed. You nailed it. Love the shape and design.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Slingshot technology and craftsmanship in an unique piece!!!

The detail of the little engraved lizard is too much!! Just AMAZING!!!

Congratulations for another MASTERPIECE, Flicks!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Noiche!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Super cool!!! Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks a lot! Glad that you like it!



carboncopy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Stunning work! Love the stealth attachment methods!


Thank you, carboncopy!



M.J said:


> Perfection!


Thanks M.J.



Sharker said:


> Really pretty, and I love that place where u take pictures


Thank you, Sharker! I took the pictures in my backyard.



parnell said:


> Flicks,
> 
> That thing is sexy! I love the on-board hex key. :thumbsup:


Thanks parnell! 



GHT said:


> fantastic idea and execution :wub:


Thank you GHT!



Dayhiker said:


> Like a Ferrari... sleek, well designed, well built, coveted by millions!


Lol - should I'd painted it red?? Thanks DH!



Dr J said:


> Well done !


Thank you!



Beanflip said:


> Take all the above and repeat. Love it!


Glad that you like it! Thanks!



Jack739 said:


> Woooaaah!!!!!! That is super-duper awesomeness~! I extremely dig the idea on removing the topplate of an pfs for changing bands! Flicks i want one!
> She is so beautiful and well crafted, i cant wait to touch it on the next gathering *___* but i really would not shoot it, because i could not face a forkhit without hurting myself afterwards hahah
> i hope everything is all right my Friend, wish you only the best


Hey Jack! Thanks for stopping by! I hope everything is fine! I'm really looking forward to our next meet and of course you will shoot it! Hope to see you soon my friend!



Viper010 said:


> I have no words.... Wow doesn't begin to cover it but I don't know what else to say... Truly outstanding, a good contestant for slingshot of the year if you ask me.


Wow - I don't know what to say as well! Thanks a lot Viper!



Byudzai said:


> just wonderful man. I can only imagine the time you spent lying in bed, puzzling over how to get the wrist strap and built-in hex wrench parts just right. you must feel like a total champ having that thing come to life! and you are!


Thank you Byudzai! I am really happy with the outcome.



Can-Opener said:


> Very Cool! I like it  Looks so sleek all put together. Also should help reduce hand slap with the bands coming out right at the top. Well done


It really reduce hand slap and I somehow feel more accurate with this band attachment too. Thanks a lot CO! 



mr. green said:


> Love it.


Thank you!



ChapmanHands said:


> Now that is slick, what a creative mind you have


LOL - Sometimes I have weird ideas  Thanks a lot, ChapmanHands!



Btoon84 said:


> Well done indeed. You nailed it. Love the shape and design.


Thanks B-man! Glad that you like it!



Quercusuber said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> Slingshot technology and craftsmanship in an unique piece!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Q! Thanks for stopping by! I hope everything is fine, my friend! Thanks a lot for the praise!



honorary pie said:


> Noiche!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so cool thanks so much for sharing
Cheerio


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

leon13 said:


> That is so cool thanks so much for sharing
> Cheerio


Thank you my friend! I hope everything is fine. Greets to Hamburg!!


----------



## GoodShot (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Ooh&#8230; An adventurous *Carboniferous descendant **ツ*







*Luv it**! *Your amazing little Lizard looks highly evolved and extremely intelligent. 

What fun and excitement you have packed into this clever and exciting 2.0 frame. A fully integrated internal system. Superbly inventive piece of craftsmanship and imaginative forward thinking.







Very very beautiful job, Sir Flicks.

Oops! What is that rumbling sound...


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Bloody hell mate! Slingshot your the year.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a real nice slingshot!!!! Very cool design!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

GoodShot said:


> Nice


Thanks!



Poiema said:


> Ooh&#8230; An adventurous *Carboniferous descendant **ツ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lady Poiema! Hey, thanks a lot for stopping by! I am really glad that you like it!

And thank you so much for your kind words! You are always able to put a BIG smile on my face!











New dog old tricks said:


> Bloody **** mate! Slingshot your the year.


Thank you! 



scottsaywhat said:


> That is a real nice slingshot!!!! Very cool design!


Thanks, scottysaywhat!


----------



## jaro (Jan 20, 2015)

Coooooool!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

jaro said:


> Coooooool!


Thank you, Jaro! Mnoho pozdravů to the Czech Republic!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Let me see ... you make this incredible slingshot and I have trouble making a constrictor knot to tie on a pouch ... something wrong with this picture for sure.

Very nice work my friend !

wll


----------

